# 1971 Gt-37 How Rare ?????



## D1147 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have the opportunity to buy a 1971 1/2 GT-37. I was wondering if anyone knows how rare these are. I am told it is a numbers matching 350 2bbl with original 350 auto trans. it has original paint and reflective stripes still. It is in rough shape but might be worth restoring. Any and all help would be great.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats a great FIND! It is rarer than the GTO! In the day it was advertised as " The GTO for kids under 30" Part of the GT-37 option was the Stripes & hood locking pins. The GT-37 was a $237 option on the T-37. Combined total of GT-37 built in the 71 and 71 1/2 years was 5802.It was the late John Sawruk's favorite car. His was a beauty. Hope you decide to go for it. Maybe I'll get to see it at a GTOAA convention some day. Be sure to say HI. LES


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It's not going to have a value as high as a GTO or a GT-37 with the 400 engine option but it is a worthwhile restoration. As stated , there weren't many made so yes it is "rare".
Do you have more pics ?


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Lotsa guys gotta GTO.....I haven't seen any GT-37s driving around.......Uhhhhh....hmmmm...ever! I say go for it!


----------



## D1147 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I have posted more pics. Does anyone know if you can get tempest interior (cloth seats), its not the same as lemans and gto?


----------



## Pontiachris (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow what a great car I love the look of the gt37 I'm actually planning on cloning my lemans to a gt37 cause there so unique


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow, I've never seen one of those.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

D1147 said:


> Thanks for the responses. I have posted more pics. Does anyone know if you can get tempest interior (cloth seats), its not the same as lemans and gto?


Can't say I've ever noticed any of the vendors listing cloth covers. You might have to find an outfit making custom covers for that one. Call Legendary and see if they are interested. Getting the correct material and matching the pattern will be the hard part. There are companies who advertise that service on the web.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

D1147 Thanks for the updated pictures Actuality looks like a pretty solid and fairly complete car. I know I have seen PUI Interiors listed before in the making of a LeMans bench seat prototype. I think you should be able to find it. Check out the cover of the January 2009 "LEGEND" if you want to see JOHN's GT-37. Does the Driver Front fender have the same rust as the original pass side one did cause looks like a replacement pass side is there already. Keep us posted. Les


----------



## gtomuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

They only made 8336 t-37's so i would think only about 5800 gt-37's were made


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

44,986 T-37s were built. 5525 T-37s had synchromesh and 39.461 had automatics. 29,466 were hardtops the rest were 4-doors and posts. The GT-37 only came in the hardtop. Les


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

Phoenix Graphix has the GT-37 stripe kit for 239.00 so you can find that. Looks like a decent starting point, and I haven't seen any of these around for a long while.


----------



## D1147 (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is what these cars look like restored.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

personally i dont think you should bother with it. just tell me where it is and i will go over with some money and tell them you arent interested.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

D1147,Cool put me on the same list Shane is asking for! You have a few pics of the GT-37's so you must be thinking hard about it aren't you? Les


----------



## D1147 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have been thinking hard about it. They are just super cool. The seller wants 4500.00 for the car, but i'm not sure its worth that in the condition it's in. 
It is # matching and rare so maybe it is. What do you guys think.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Man if it was just a 400 I would say Do it today. Is he real firm! Cause being the 350-2. You should have some dealing room ' Of the 5,802 1971's built 5,015 was the 350-2. To bad it's not the 455HO only 54 of those were built. I woud offer 2500 and try to buy at around $3000. You need the GTOAA GTO/GT-37 Illustrated Identification Guide by Eric White. Hey if you can make the Wichita Nationals this year be sure to look me up and say HI. Stick the 350 on a stand and drop a 455 in Thats what I would do. LES


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

OUCH......$4500 is a bit of a shock for the current condition. I'm with FNG.......I would think 2500 should buy it but I guess I'm cheap too. 
Good luck with that decision.....:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Remember, cash in hand says alot. He may say no to a $2500.00 offer on the phone, but if you have the $100.00 bills and wave them in his face when you offer it, he may just grab em!! Good luck! :cheers


----------



## inkhead (Jan 5, 2013)

*71 lemans gt-37*

I purchased a LeMans GT-37 a few years back(thats what I was told it was). I now have the chance to buy it again from a relative that owns it. My questions are, does the vin tell you if it is a gt-37, and also this car has the gto optioned front end on it, did they offer this on the gt-37? It is the light blue with a silver stripe and white bucket seat interior. 350 motor and tranny,non air. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

for the cloth try sms auto fabrics has they had the nos cloth for base 66 tempest a few years ago


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

also the gt-37 was to the pontiacs what the rally 350 was to the oldsmobiles but you dont see many gt-37's


----------



## CO 65 (May 8, 2020)

D1147 said:


> I have the opportunity to buy a 1971 1/2 GT-37. I was wondering if anyone knows how rare these are. I am told it is a numbers matching 350 2bbl with original 350 auto trans. it has original paint and reflective stripes still. It is in rough shape but might be worth restoring. Any and all help would be great.


----------



## CO 65 (May 8, 2020)

Hi what ever hapened to this car ?


----------

